# Difficult situation - advice needed



## Francetocanada (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi All, 

First post so be kind, my family and I are looking to relocate to Canada. We are originally from the UK but live in France presently. I have a job offer which carries sponsorship so that covers the wife and kids but my parents live with us and ideally would like to come with us.

They are both retired and in their late sixties with a pension etc but my questions what is the best option if any to get them over with us either immediately or after a period? 

We all speak French to a good level with kids being fluent. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I think if you agree to be responsible for them financially, including medical, you can do it. This is the sort of thing you really need to ask an immigration lawyer about. I recommend David Cohen. His website is Canada Immigration - Information on Immigration to Canada. (see the ask a question section). He is a pretty straight shooter. He will be able to tell you if this is a matter you are likely to need an immigration lawyer for without trying to sell you services you do not need. The fact you are fluent in both English & French is a huge asset.


----------



## Francetocanada (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, the first of many questions I am sure.


----------



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

Francetocanada said:


> Thanks for the advice, the first of many questions I am sure.


Francetocanada, I just wanted to wish you the very best of luck. We have decided to do this at the end of CM2, in 2012, so at least we have lots of time to prepare. I am from the UK and our son was born in France, and is bi-lingual. It is a bit of a daunting thought, but exciting too. Bon Courage!


----------

